# The Steam Account Thread



## froakiethroat (Nov 28, 2016)

Got a Steam page and looking for friends? Post a link to your Steam page and I will append it to this post.

*STEAM USERS*
*froakiethroat:* Steam Community :: froakiethroat
*QueenMegajoulan:* Steam Community :: Megajoulan
*real time strategist:* Steam Community :: Le Fishy
*Vitaly: *Steam Community :: Vitaly
*Tao: *Steam Community :: ant meat
*Karatine: *Steam Community :: ORANGE
*Shameful_Cole: *Steam Community :: KBz | Cole
*Yakamaru: *Steam Community :: Yakamaru
*GGY128:* Steam Community :: Lucario
*Eifreit:* Steam Community :: Eifreit
*Sarachaga:* Steam Community :: SatanThePlatypus
*Wolf-Snipe: *Steam Community :: Wolf-Snipe
*Storok: *Steam Community :: Storok
*Sergei Sóhomo: *Steam Community :: Kawaii in da Sheets
*Starbeak:* Steam Community :: Glirotus
*Deaftech: *Steam Community :: GhostxxxHunter
*YurplePagsetti: *Steam Community :: cringeworthybleach
*SveltColt:* Steam Community :: SveltColt
*DarkCorner: *Steam Community :: Fallen Legend
*retr0:* http://steamcommunity.com/id/retr0-/
*Abyssalrider: *Steam Community :: AbyssalRider

*FURAFFINITY STEAM GROUP*
*FurAffinity Gamers: *Steam Community :: Group :: FurAffinity Gamers

[Note to mods: If this thread is redundant in anyway, please delete it. I couldn't find any (currently active) thread regarding this. Just been seeing several people posting "add me" threads.]


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Nov 29, 2016)

Steam Community :: Megajoulan


----------



## real time strategist (Dec 2, 2016)

Here is mine


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 3, 2016)

Steam Community :: Vitaly


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't get a chance to play video games as much as I used to, but mine is steamcommunity.com/id/analextreme


----------



## froakiethroat (Dec 3, 2016)

Cool, added you all to the list. 
Will add everyone on steam when I get home (on the road right now).


----------



## Karatine (Dec 4, 2016)

Not a huge multiplayer guy, but I'd be happy to play somethin'.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/ldccampa


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Dec 5, 2016)

OO! Something I'll regret doing later!
I want in


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2016)

Steam Community :: Yakamaru

I don't do MP games often.


----------



## GGY128 (Dec 8, 2016)

Steam Community :: Lucario


----------



## Eifriet (Dec 9, 2016)

If any one wants to play some distance or something add me! Steam Community :: Eifreit


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 9, 2016)

Steam account: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198053647712
I'm not very active and I mostly play Eve Online


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Dec 9, 2016)

If you really want so be it:http: //steamcommunity.com/id/W0lfSn1pe

I'm not play very often and i'm a Quake Live player........you've been warned


----------



## Storok (Dec 9, 2016)

who doesnt have a steam account? 
Here's my profile: http://steamcommunity.com/id/captaincapslock/


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 9, 2016)

Storok said:


> who doesnt have a steam account?
> Here's my profile: Steam Community :: Storok



Well my mother doesn't
Nor father
Nor grandfather
Nor grandmother
Nor aunts
Nor 1st, 2dn or 3rd cousins
and so on

Steam Community :: Kawaii in da Sheets


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 9, 2016)

Steam Community :: Glirotus

On this addicting drug so much. (=


----------



## Deaftech (Dec 15, 2016)

GhostxxxHunter


----------



## YurplePagsetti (Dec 16, 2016)

Steam Community :: cringeworthybleach 
:3


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Steam Community :: SveltColt

.....


----------



## DarkCorner (Jan 6, 2017)

Steam Community :: Fallen Legend


----------



## retr0 (Jan 6, 2017)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/retr0-/


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 9, 2017)

Steam Community :: AbyssalRider


----------



## modfox (Jan 14, 2017)

Steam Community :: Archer Fox
here. have fun.
i want other people to play gmod with me


----------



## modfox (Jan 14, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> If you really want so be it:http: //steamcommunity.com/id/W0lfSn1pe
> 
> I'm not play very often and i'm a Quake Live player........you've been warned


AND I Am a FREAKING DOOMER!


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jan 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> AND I Am a FREAKING DOOMER!


Good for you lad


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Jan 19, 2017)

Steam Community :: The Imp Named Nezumi
I mostly play TF2 nowadays, though.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2017)

Steam Community :: Rystren

I'm around in the mornings mostly.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

Steam Community :: DAN I of Moldavia

Just a typical guy from Europe.


----------



## Zero Foxtrot (Feb 24, 2017)

Steam Community :: Zero Victor

Merp.

I've mostly been playing The Division and Skyrim as of late.


----------

